# Best cage for Hamster?



## blackjack (May 3, 2008)

Hi again. Firstly I would like to thank all the people who helped me find the type of hamster I was looking for. I am collecting two winter whites next week. 

A home like Charlies a few threads down is unfortunatly not possable!

I am looking for a good cage for them. Unfortunatly my choice is limited to these few. 

Fop Criceto Reno Prestige Hamster Cage

Fop Criceto Gimmy Cage

Fop Criceto Duffy Prestige Hamster Cage

Fop Criceto Benjamin Hamster Cage

Does anyone have any opinion about these cages. I'm worried about the hamsters falling and hurting themselves and breaking the cages etc.

All help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

My winter white is kept in a plastic cage as she can escape threw wires. It is from pets at home and its called Rody hamster cage and its made by savic.

http://www.petsathome.com/find/category-is-6+small+pets/breed-is-hamster/category-is-6C+Cages Hopefully if you click on this it will take you to a pic of it. I personaly prefer these as i know she cant escape with her been so small.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

If you have look here Hamster Central - The Hamster Website theres a whole section on hamster cages


----------



## blackjack (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replys guys. Unfortunatly I am limited to the cages stated in my origional post. I've ordered one already but I plan to make some modifications e.g water bottle etc.


----------

